
Show HN: I've Created Simple Standup Meeting App for Slack - sahil
https://www.simplestandups.com
======
cphoover
This is a good product idea, but it should support video standup updates. That
shouldn't be too difficult of a feature to add.

~~~
sahil
Yes, I'll be adding more features in coming week

Thanks for you feedback!

